# Adjetivos qualificativos



## Gikhou

Bom dia a todos! É a minha primeira participação hehe

Alguém poderia me esclarecer se o termo adjetivo qualificativo é usado dentro dos livros didáticos no Brasil, mais especificamente nos anos iniciais? Percebi que é assim classificado em Portugal mas não encontrei absolutamente nada nas gramáticas do Brasil.
Grata!


----------



## machadinho

Não faço ideia. Mas posso perguntar o motivo
da dúvida? Digo, estaria interessada num termo equivalente mas mais adequado ao estágio do leitor?


----------



## Gikhou

machadinho said:


> Não faço ideia. Mas posso perguntar o motivo
> da dúvida? Digo, estaria interessada num termo equivalente mas mais adequado ao estágio do leitor?



Estou revisando a tradução de um livro didático para crianças do terceiro ano do espanhol para o português e os tradutores adotaram o termo. Nas minhas buscas percebi que em Portugal é designado dessa maneira mas não encontrei a mesma forma no Brasil. Obrigada !


----------



## Vanda

Nem eu, Gikhou, falar nisso, bem-vinda! Só encontro referências em Portugal   ... e minhas amigas professoras desses ciclos ainda estão de férias.


----------



## Tony100000

Não sei até que pontos estes sites são fidedignos ou não, mas usam o mesmo termo: Conceito de Adjetivo, definição e o que &eacute, COMUNICAÇÕES INDIVIDUAIS.


----------



## Gikhou

Vanda said:


> Nem eu, Gikhou, falar nisso, bem-vinda! Só encontro referências em Portugal   ... e minhas amigas professoras desses ciclos ainda estão de férias.


Muito obrigada Vanda! Estou usando alguns livros didáticos brasileiros como referência, vou me basear neles


----------



## Gikhou

Tony100000 said:


> Não sei até que pontos estes sites são fidedignos ou não, mas usam o mesmo termo: Conceito de Adjetivo, definição e o que &eacute, COMUNICAÇÕES INDIVIDUAIS.


Obrigada, qualquer ajuda é válida!


----------



## mglenadel

Gikhou said:


> Estou revisando a tradução de um livro didático para crianças do terceiro ano do espanhol para o português e os tradutores adotaram o termo. Nas minhas buscas percebi que em Portugal é designado dessa maneira mas não encontrei a mesma forma no Brasil. Obrigada !



Livro didático de quê, se me permite a pergunta? De português? De espanhol?


----------



## Vanda

Boa pergunta, pensava que se referia apenas ao uso brasileiro do português. Caso contrário, em relação a outras línguas, o uso é mesmo ''qualificativo''.


----------



## pfaa09

Encontrei esse termo em vários sítios da web BR, a minha dúvida continua a ser o ano lectivo em que isso é abordado e se no Brasil/português BR é assim denominado.


----------



## Vanda

Não no  Brasil, como já falamos acima, pfaa.


----------



## Gikhou

Oi pessoal, o livro é pra crianças do terceiro ano escolar do Brasil(8 a 9 anos). Ele foi adaptado/traduzido a partir de um livro que já existe em espanhol,por isso alguns termos me pareceram mais a tradução direta do que uma adaptação pro currículo brasileiro. 
O que me dizem?


----------



## Vanda

Fecho com você. Notei que, realmente, os material didáticos para outras línguas usam o termo, mas não consegui achar nos materiais didáticos do nosso ensino.


----------



## Ari RT

Se a memória já não me trai, a dúvida pode advir da taxonomia um pouco diferente. Em Espanhol, temos os DETERMINANTES, que podem ser adjetivos, pronomes, numerais e outros de que já não me lembro. Portanto, um adjetivo é um subtipo de determinante e precisamos dizer que subtipo, para diferenciar dos irmãos que dividem o mesmo tronco taxonômico. No Português, pronomes são pronomes, adjetivos são adjetivos. Têm cada qual o seu próprio tronco, então não faz falta dizer que sejam "qualificativos".
Que algum nativo do Espanhol me corrija e me refresque a memória, por favor. 
Vanda, escrevi sem pesquisar e já é um pouco tarde. Se falei besteira que atrapalhe o entendimento futuro, sinta-se à vontade para apagar o post.


----------



## Carfer

Não sei em que param hoje as modas, mas quando no meu tempo de liceu fazíamos a classificação morfológica das palavras, o que era uma rotina diária, distinguíamos três subtipos de adjectivos: _'qualificativos_', '_numerais'_ e '_relacionais_'. A cantilena, quanto aos qualificativos, era sempre a mesma: '_adjectivo qualificativo no grau_ (o que fosse)'.


----------



## Gikhou

Ari RT said:


> Se a memória já não me trai, a dúvida pode advir da taxonomia um pouco diferente. Em Espanhol, temos os DETERMINANTES, que podem ser adjetivos, pronomes, numerais e outros de que já não me lembro. Portanto, um adjetivo é um subtipo de determinante e precisamos dizer que subtipo, para diferenciar dos irmãos que dividem o mesmo tronco taxonômico. No Português, pronomes são pronomes, adjetivos são adjetivos. Têm cada qual o seu próprio tronco, então não faz falta dizer que sejam "qualificativos".
> Que algum nativo do Espanhol me corrija e me refresque a memória, por favor.
> Vanda, escrevi sem pesquisar e já é um pouco tarde. Se falei besteira que atrapalhe o entendimento futuro, sinta-se à vontade para apagar o post.



Oi Ari, muito obrigada, o seu post ajudou a esclarecer todas as dúvidas que eu havia tido até então com a revisão desse livro. Pois nele, assim como adjetivos qualificativos, encontrei também adjetivos possessivos e demonstrativos, o que me fez concluir que a tradução foi feita de forma literal do espanhol para o português.

Minha grande dúvida entretanto, era saber se esse termo (os determinantes) estava sendo adotado nas escolas no Brasil atualmente, tornando a gramática que eu conheço obsoleta ou se ainda posso confiar no Celso Cunha


----------



## Ari RT

Vá com Celso Cunha. Nunca vi no Brasil esse nome "determinantes". Até onde eu saiba, é nomenclatura da gramática espanhola, não portuguesa. E só sei meio de longe, de acompanhar (tão de perto quanto o trabalho permitia, o que não foi muito) a vida escolar do meu filho na Espanha anos atrás.


----------



## machadinho

Ari, como você mesmo observou, determinante não é um tipo de adjetivo; antes, o adjetivo é que é um tipo de determinante. São níveis distintos de classificação. Outra coisa: introduzir o conceito de determinante nesta história, me parece, acaba por confundir dois sistemas teóricos que devem ficar separados: por um lado, uma mera *nomenclatura gramatical*, sem qualquer poder explicativo, ou mesmo intenção explicativa, mas tão só taxonomia pela taxonomia, e, por outro lado, um *conceito de linguística*, que serve exatamente para substituir esse barroquismo bobo das gramáticas.


----------



## Ari RT

Machadinho, ia perguntando justamente isso quando surgiu o seu post. Para não perder a ideia, segue abaixo. Mas pensamos a mesma coisa:

Mas deixa eu ver se entendi direito: o livro é pra apoiar o ensino do Português a crianças brasileiras? 
Se for esse o caso, não se trata de tradução, mas de adaptação mais ampla. Se houver, como eu suspeito, uma divergência taxonômica, corre-se o risco de "desensinar".


----------



## machadinho

Sim, claro, percebi que pensamos o mesmo. Só achei por bem deixar a sua opinião mais explícita, pois ela ficou meio escondida no seu post.


----------



## Ari RT

Precisei ler de novo o post de machadinho para entender que ele já estava uma página à nossa frente. Realmente, não se ensina linguística a crianças recém-alfabetizadas, senão gramática. Dona Dorothy conseguiu nos ensinar alguns rudimentos de linguística aos 11 ou 12 anos, mas ela era um gênio, um ponto fora da curva.
O conceito de determinante existe na linguística. São partículas que delimitam ou especificam os morfemas nominais. A palavra "casa", assim sem nada, esbanja generalidade e carece de concretude. "Aquela casa" já deixa de ser um caso geral e passa a ser algo "determinado". Nesse caso, usou-se um pronome demonstrativo para determinar. Poderia ser "nenhuma casa", "minha casa". Mas não creio que isso se ensine aos 8 ou 9 anos de idade.
Nessa fase do aprendizado, novamente confiando na memória, o critério de classificação das palavras era o morfológico. As palavras se dividiam em substantivo, adjetivo, pronome... sem grandes considerações quanto às suas funções sintáticas.
Assim, do ponto de vista morfológico, "determinante" não existe em Português. Existe em Espanhol e é provável que os tradutores do trabalho a ser revisado por Gikhou tenham traduzido "determinante" por "adjetivo", gerando a confusão.


----------



## Gikhou

Ari RT said:


> Precisei ler de novo o post de machadinho para entender que ele já estava uma página à nossa frente. Realmente, não se ensina linguística a crianças recém-alfabetizadas, senão gramática. Dona Dorothy conseguiu nos ensinar alguns rudimentos de linguística aos 11 ou 12 anos, mas ela era um gênio, um ponto fora da curva.
> O conceito de determinante existe na linguística. São partículas que delimitam ou especificam os morfemas nominais. A palavra "casa", assim sem nada, esbanja generalidade e carece de concretude. "Aquela casa" já deixa de ser um caso geral e passa a ser algo "determinado". Nesse caso, usou-se um pronome demonstrativo para determinar. Poderia ser "nenhuma casa", "minha casa". Mas não creio que isso se ensine aos 8 ou 9 anos de idade.
> Nessa fase do aprendizado, novamente confiando na memória, o critério de classificação das palavras era o morfológico. As palavras se dividiam em substantivo, adjetivo, pronome... sem grandes considerações quanto às suas funções sintáticas.
> Assim, do ponto de vista morfológico, "determinante" não existe em Português. Existe em Espanhol e é provável que os tradutores do trabalho a ser revisado por Gikhou tenham traduzido "determinante" por "adjetivo", gerando a confusão.


----------



## Gikhou

Sim, o livro estava confuso,  "desensinando" como bem disse Ari. 
Muito obrigada aos feras da gramática, valeu pelas explicações machadinho, já acompanhava o fórum, agora virei fã hehehe


----------

